# Scariest/ most frightening 40k or fantasy books?



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

While reading the First Heretic (almost half way through and it's superb) there's just this feeling of somewhat terror. Knowing that the Bearers of thy Word descend into Chaos and the way ADB moulds the words makes for a creepy read at times. 
Now my main question is if there's any books that are fear filled reads that I should pick up. I have Palace of the Plague Lord on my Nook and it's seems to be getting a little spookier as I read, but I want something that'll just kind of make my marrow tremble. Or has BL not really produced any stories like this?

Thanks in advance gentlemen. The Emperor protects and they shall Know No Fear!


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

C.L. Werner is strongly inspired by pulp classics like the work of Robert E. Howard and H. P. Lovecraft, so his works are probably the closest bet you'll find. Some of the creeping menace in the Witch Hunter Omnibus, and the Palace of the Plague Lord, like you mentioned.

In terms of absolute creepiest, I have to go with Xenology, followed closely by the Liber Chaotica. Sure, they're both are books, but the slow, creeping plot of the dissolution of control in the former, followed by the horrifying end, and the notes scribbled in the margin of the latter, slowly descending into madness...

Those are how to convey the horrors of the alien and the madness of Chaos, certainly. Far better to leave things for our imagination to fill in than give us prose of good guys defeating the creepies.

This might be a faux pass of sorts, but the best 40k horror story I've ever read is actually a fan fiction by an awesome author who goes by the username of Sholto: "Killing Time." It's honestly my favorite 40k story I've ever read.

(I know more awesome fanfiction creepy horror, but I've probably overstepped my bounds enough here already...)


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you Moss Laden Toes! You have not overstepped any such boundaries. I welcome the in-depth feedback. Palace of the Plague Lord def seems to be one of those but I have to get back to reading it. Left off on chapter four and that was in Janurary >.> lol. I keep running into the Witch Hunter omnibus, but I've never been attracted to their get up. Guess I shouldn't judge an omnibus by it's cover. Or in the case of The Grey Knights, yes I can. And finally, I have Xenology on my phone seeing how it's hard and expensive to find. Then there's Liber Chaotica. I have two lol so I should get to reading it. The cursive however is a bit of a process to read, but thats just nitpicking. Thank you again and any other books are welcomed!


----------



## oblique (Mar 10, 2011)

Try Only In Death by Dan Abnett. Easily the best Gaunt's Ghosts book in my opinion. It's an extremely tense story about the Imperial Guard defending against the enemy hordes without much hope of success but still managing to get the job done, hope be damned. That sort of thing. On top that, however, is a creepy ghost story affecting every character in the book in some great ways. It really got to me sometimes. Do keep in mind, however, that I am easily terrified.

Definitely give it a shot. Probably my favorite Abnett book, and that's really saying something.


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

While not actually fear inducing Fulgrim is definately the most disturbing of the Heresy novels; the perversions are a little sickening.

Non heresy, 2bh anything involving Nurgle tends to b the most disturbing reads.....i think the 1st soul drinkers novel features an attack on a plague lord and the imagery is just not nice lol


----------



## Callistarius (Aug 17, 2010)

"Fifteen hours" by Mitchell Scanlon, reprinted in Imperial Guard omnibus (vol 1). This novel, while very good, is as grimdark as it possibly can get. The fear that Scanlon describes newbies feeling is very palpable. Utter hopelessness is always scary...


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

oblique said:


> Try Only In Death by Dan Abnett. Easily the best Gaunt's Ghosts book in my opinion. It's an extremely tense story about the Imperial Guard defending against the enemy hordes without much hope of success but still managing to get the job done, hope be damned. That sort of thing. On top that, however, is a creepy ghost story affecting every character in the book in some great ways. It really got to me sometimes. Do keep in mind, however, that I am easily terrified.
> 
> Definitely give it a shot. Probably my favorite Abnett book, and that's really saying something.


Totally agree, they are some really spooky bits in that like the woman in black.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Dead Sky, Black Sun. It's just wierd. 

Oh, I also shit bricks when I read a C.S. Gotto novel. His every breath destroys tomes of fluff - he is like Russ unleashed upon Prospero, via a Warp-jumping Thunderhawk.


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

Dead Sky, Black Sun and Fulgrim... McNeil...what were you on when you wrote those...


----------

